# Bear Dogs?



## etnhunter (Jun 14, 2010)

I am new to hunting bear with dogs and may be in the market for a couple good dogs in the near future.  Anyone have any suggestions on the best breed?  Also looking for someone to buy from that is trustworthy?


----------



## plottman25 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats easy enough, plotts


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jun 14, 2010)

Although I do agree with you Plottman25, I have to say that you are very brave. You and I both know that there are great bear dogs in all breeds, and we will have someone defend them all on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 15, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks. I have seen alot of English as well as alot of crosses b/t blue dogs and walkers for speed/ and nose. Theres some dogs go by "Lightfoot" dogs that have seem to be really going good. Check out UKC Message Board. They have a big game board over there. In bear hunting I would get some good cold nose dogs from bear stock and if you got a male and female that do it good bred them and dont worry bout papers. Really as you get out of coon hunting most hunting dogs seem to be some kind of cross. Here is one of many posts about them. http://forums.ukcdogs.com/showthread.php?threadid=333794


----------



## etnhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been told by several folks that Plots are the best.  Any suggestions on a breeder?  I've heard them boys over in NC have some good dogs, but nobody has give me any specific names.


----------



## Hog (Jun 15, 2010)

If you know of anybody that has some good coon dogs then start their.You dont have to nessarily buy a dog from a bear hunter.I hunt a walker /two English/cur on bear & they do a pretty good job for me.Get you a good young dog or pup from proven dogs that you know of is what I suggest to you.Most people I know of usually start a young dog off on coon & then swap them over to bear later anyway.Im sure you know of someone around that has some good coon dogs or hunted with somebody that did.I know their are some good plott dogs out their but the last couple I tried came from bear hunters in NC & all they was good for was nothing, if that tells you anything.Most everbody around here hunts with Walker,English,Bluetick,Redbone hounds & I have saw some very good ones.Not knocking the Plott dogs cause I will say their is good & bad in all of them dont matter what breed of dog.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 16, 2010)

Tellin ya check out them Lightfoot English dogs..


----------



## 027181 (Jun 17, 2010)

Is bear hunting with dogs legal in georgia? Is it legal on wma's


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 17, 2010)

Akitas were raised by the Japanese Royals for hunting Bear and Boar, and are extremely loyal too.


----------



## MULE (Jun 17, 2010)

027181 said:


> Is bear hunting with dogs legal in georgia? Is it legal on wma's


To run them with dogs, yes. To kill them over dogs, no.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jun 17, 2010)

running and killing bears legal in Georgia in several South Georgia counties. In North Georgia, only running of bears is legal with dogs. No running or killing of bears on WMA's in Georgia....


----------



## plottman25 (Jun 21, 2010)

etnhunter said:


> I've been told by several folks that Plots are the best.  Any suggestions on a breeder?  I've heard them boys over in NC have some good dogs, but nobody has give me any specific names.



Sent you a pm with a name and address.  Best plott breeder in Eastern NC.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 16, 2010)

As a youngun we hunted bobcats with hounds in north Florida, the pack was Julys and Walkers and those cat dogs would NEVER turn their noses up at a bear.  We must have struck and run 20 or so bears a year, only a couple during bear season though.  We didn't hunt as much that time of year, my grandfather hated deer hunters stealing his dogs and if you lost a dog for just a second during deer season chances were a deer hunter had him.  This was back in the 70s when all the timber land from Bay Co. over to Perry was open to the public for hunting for the huge cost of 5 dollars a year for a permit from St. Joe and the same for Buckeye. 

And bear hunting and killing with dogs is legal in the counties in south Ga. where bear hunting is legal.


----------



## Bo wood (Aug 25, 2010)

I use blueticks i have cameron and uchtman dogs and they get it done day in and day out, but there r good dogs in any breed u just have to find them


----------



## J Abernathy (Aug 25, 2011)

Im a hardcore bearhunter and ive tried them all and nothing can touch a plott if you have the right stock! Nothin but brindle in my pack!!! They gotta have heart!!


----------

